# arranging photos on the page



## Julia (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi all.  I'm new here and fairly new to digital photography.  There's something I'd like to do with my software programs that seems fairly simple, but I can't figure out how to do it.  I have Corel PhotoPaint 12, Irfanview, Microsoft Photo Manager, and at least one more digital photo program and it doesn't seem like any of them will allow me to print out a page of photos that are arranged and sized just as I would like them to be.

Anyone have any ideas?  Is there a program that will let me do this?


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

hmmm... You got PhotoPaint 12 so I guess you got Corel Draw 12 too. Open Corel Draw and go to "file/import" and import the pic you want. Then you see it on a A4 page and can resize/arange it and do whatever you wanna do.


----------



## Julia (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, I have Corel Draw.  But I want to work with more than one photo--different photos and arrange them on a page to print out.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 27, 2004)

Can you open more than one photo at a time?  Open them all, then create a new document, and cut and paste them in.


----------

